# Molly Close Ups!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I tried to get some nice close ups of Molly, she has the most beautiful eyes doesnt she!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wow - she's cute - what colour would you say she was - cos to me that's a bit mink.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I've always called her black and white but she is definately more brown than black. Though, she is an outdoor cat so it could be sun bleaching, my black horse goes brown in the summer


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is gorgeous and has the most fabulous whiskers :001_cool:
My black cat used to go brown in the summer too :yesnod:


----------



## cutestuff (Jun 26, 2011)

Awh Molly is adorable. Cute pictures they are great!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> She is gorgeous and has the most fabulous whiskers :001_cool:
> My black cat used to go brown in the summer too :yesnod:


Beat me to it! Love love love the whiskers they are fantabulous


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

She's lovely  Her whiskers are amazing!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

One *beautiful* cat!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww she is gorgeous!!! And those whiskers :thumbup: adorable!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

She is just STUNNING!!! What a lovely kit :thumbup:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Gasp, what a beauty! Love the 3-tone markings, really unusual!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

one yummy baby! :laugh:


----------

